# Das Unstrut-Krokodil bleibt weiterhin verschwunden



## Andal (16. September 2020)

Das muss man mal den Australiern  erzählen... wegen einem (1!) vermeintlichen Krokodil wird ein Fluss gesperrt. Das stürmt die Witze-Charts, wie eine dt. Pi Kompanie eine frz. Festung!


----------



## jkc (16. September 2020)

Völlig unverhältnismäßig, jo. Wird ja vermutlich kein 5m langes Salzwasserkrokodil sein.


----------



## TobBok (16. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das muss man mal den Australiern  erzählen... wegen einem (1!) vermeintlichen Krokodil wird ein Fluss gesperrt. Das stürmt die Witze-Charts, wie eine dt. Pi Kompanie eine frz. Festung!


Oder den Anglern in Florida, die sich täglich mit Alligatoren, Boas und Co rumschlagen müssen......


----------



## Andal (16. September 2020)

Ich tippe ja eher auf ein mundgeblasenes, chinesisches PVC-Krokodil und hysterische Bürger...!


----------



## Nuesse (16. September 2020)

möglicherweise sowas ?

2Meter Krokodil müssten doch leicht zu finden sein ?


----------



## Andal (16. September 2020)

Nuesse schrieb:


> möglicherweise sowas ?
> 
> 2Meter Krokodil müssten doch leicht zu finden sein ?


...und dann ist Ende der Beratung!


----------



## Taxidermist (16. September 2020)

Wie ich gestern in einem Fernsehbeitrag gesehen habe, hat ein Angler das Kroko gemeldet und als etwa 2m groß beschrieben, nun ist das Angeln verboten?
Selber Schuld, wenn sich da einfach jemand nur wichtig machen wollte, was ich für möglich halte!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. September 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> wenn sich da einfach jemand nur wichtig machen wollte, was ich für möglich halte!



Halte ich auch für gut möglich.

Falls es das Vieh tatsächlich geben sollte, geht es evtl. im Winter durch Einfrieren von selbst über den Jordan. Tropentiere vertragen wohl eher keine länger anhaltenden Minusgrade?

Sonst einfach mal die gute alte Komodo-Waran-Falle ausprobieren und ne Ziege an vielversprechender Stelle anbinden. Dann kann bequem ausm Gartenstuhl raus ge-sniped werden


----------



## DenizJP (16. September 2020)

Welche Hakengröße brauchts beim Krokodil?

und reicht da ein 0,5 Vorfach? Oder doch lieber Kevlar?

können Krokodile Fluorocarbon sehen?!?!
Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Chief Brolly (16. September 2020)

Soll doch das Landratsamt ne Fangprämie von 5000€ für das Reptil bei Lebendfang ausschreiben! 
Dann kommen se alle aus dem ganzen Land mit 8/0er Haihaken am Stahlvorfach oder einer Kette (ganz in "Weißer Hai") Manier und dem Sonntagsbraten der Frau als Köder. 

Eimerweise wird noch Schweineblut in die Unstrut gekippt und wer weiß, vielleicht geht der Krokofant ja an einen Haken und dann schlagen sich alle darum...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. September 2020)

Die von der Behörde angeordneten Verbote sind selbstredend jederzeit mit Expertenwissen untermauert und angesichts der bestehenden Gefahr absolut notwendig. Wenngleich sicherlich noch mehr für unser aller Wohl getan werden könnte. Es ist daher die Einrichtung einer Pop-up-Naturschutzzone anzuregen.


----------



## Andal (16. September 2020)

Eine Evakuierung aller anliegenden Kreise, *gelöscht von Mod* sehe ich als dringend geboten!


----------



## Lajos1 (16. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Welche Hakengröße brauchts beim Krokodil?



Hallo,

nix Haken, 357 Magnum, in den Kopf  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (16. September 2020)

Bewaffnete Bürgermilizen, mit Piken und Hellbarden, gäben auch ein pittoreskes Bild für die Yellow Press her!


----------



## Justsu (16. September 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> [...] hat ein Angler das Kroko gemeldet und als etwa 2m groß beschrieben [...]
> 
> Jürgen



DANN ist es ja höchstens 50cm groß!



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> [...]
> Falls es das Vieh tatsächlich geben sollte, geht es evtl. im Winter durch Einfrieren von selbst über den Jordan. Tropentiere vertragen wohl eher keine länger anhaltenden Minusgrade?
> [...]



Das ist tatsächlich nicht unbedingt gesagt, ich habe erst kürzlich einen Naturfilm gesehen, wo Krokodile (oder waren es Alligatoren?) nach einer kalten Nacht unter einer dünnen Eisschicht gezeigt wurden... habe ich bis dahin auch nicht gewusst, aber es scheint denen tatsächlich nicht viel auszumachen!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Eine Evakuierung aller anliegenden Kreise, sowie die Vorfütterung mit fein gehackter C. Roth sehe ich als dringend geboten!



Laut Wasserhaushaltsgesetz des Landes Thüringen hat das unbefugte Einbringen von wassergefährdenden Stoffen in oberirdische Gewässer eine Geldbuße von 1.000€ bis 30.000€ zur Folge. Spätestens bei der bunten Karnevalskostümierung kennt niemand mehr die genauen Farb- bzw. Inhaltsstoffe, es könnte also teuer werden.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. September 2020)

Nen Quarantänler befreien, heimlich in den Bach rotzen lassen und dann auf Kieloben warten.

Kommt deutlich billiger als ne Besatzaktion mit Mini-Seeminen von Ebay.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. September 2020)

Am Ende des Sommers stellt sich das vermeintliche Krokodil sicherlich als verlorene Gucci-Handtasche heraus.
Beißkraft unbekannt, dafür aber mit >600 Zähnen im Reißverschluss.


----------



## Blueser (16. September 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die von der Behörde angeordneten Verbote sind selbstredend jederzeit mit Expertenwissen untermauert und angesichts der bestehenden Gefahr absolut notwendig. Wenngleich sicherlich noch mehr für unser aller Wohl getan werden könnte. Es ist daher die Einrichtung einer Pop-up-Naturschutzzone anzuregen.


Und Mundschutz für alle ...


----------



## Naish82 (16. September 2020)

Gibt’s nicht irgendwo gerade nen Dackel-fressenden Riesenwaller oder Badegast-beißenden Monsterhecht, die man da reinsetzen kann? 
Dann können die dass unter sich selbst regeln, wie King Kong damals mit Godzilla...


----------



## Andal (16. September 2020)

Bin ja schon gespannt, was man uns 2021 vermelden mag. Vermutlich Weisse Haie in der Warnow.


----------



## Esox 1960 (16. September 2020)

Krokodilleder Tasche kaufen - echtes Krokodilleder, 290,00 €
					

Die Tierpräparation Dittert steht schon seit über 30 Jahren für höchste Qualität. Bei uns finden Sie Tierpräparate, Tierfelle und vieles mehr. Exklusive Han




					tierpraeparator.de
				




Ups,..da ist es ja !


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Bin ja schon gespannt, was man uns 2021 vermelden mag. Vermutlich Weisse Haie in der Warnow.



Aber nur im Unterlauf, wo sie um die Laichgebiete mit den ebenfalls dort entdeckten Pinguinen konkurrieren.


----------



## Andal (16. September 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aber nur im Unterlauf, wo sie um die Laichgebiete mit den ebenfalls dort entdeckten Pinguinen konkurrieren.


Wahrscheinlich!


----------



## Chief Brolly (16. September 2020)

Hat sich James Bond nicht irgendwann mal als Krokodil verkleidet?


----------



## TobBok (17. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Bin ja schon gespannt, was man uns 2021 vermelden mag. Vermutlich Weisse Haie in der Warnow.


"Jaws 2 - Attack of the Killer Bullsharks"....

Und für die Unstrut "Karl-Heinz Müller in: 'Crocodil Dundy - Saxony Edition'".


----------



## Bilch (17. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Hat sich James Bond nicht irgendwann mal als Krokodil verkleidet?







P.S. Die Suche nach dem Krokodil wurde offensichtlich beendet








						Deutschland: Suche nach Krokodil in Unstrut wird eingestellt
					

Trotz hartnäckigster Bemühungen konnten Experten keinen Hinweis finden, dass das berüchtigte "Unstrudil" tatsächlich existiert.




					kurier.at


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. September 2020)

In Sachsen-Anhalt wurde die Unstrut ja schon wieder freigegeben für Angler und anderen Freizeitsport, in Thüringen wartet man noch ab, was ein angereister Experte sagt. Naja, Landräte und Bürgermeisterund usw. lassen sich lieber jetzt belächeln als nachher mangelnde Fürsorge vorwerfen.

Also darf der Biber   noch etwas enstpannt in Thüringens Unstrut die Ruhe genießen.


----------



## Andal (17. September 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> In Sachsen-Anhalt wurde die Unstrut ja schon wieder freigegeben für Angler und anderen Freizeitsport, in Thüringen wartet man noch ab, was ein angereister Experte sagt. Naja, Landräte und Bürgermeisterund usw. lassen sich lieber jetzt belächeln als nachher mangelnde Fürsorge vorwerfen.
> 
> Also darf der Biber   noch etwas enstpannt in Thüringens Unstrut die Ruhe genießen.


Merke: Biber sind nur gefährlich, wenn man ein Holzbein hat!


----------



## Glühender Universalangler (19. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Bewaffnete Bürgermilizen, mit Piken und Hellbarden, gäben auch ein pittoreskes Bild für die Yellow Press her!



Und die Reichskriegsflagge darf in diesen Tagen dabei auch nicht fehlen!


----------

